# is there a compilation of CA & NV organized rides?



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been searching and wondering if there's a website listing all the fun rides/centuries/etc in CA and NV.
so far the only (good) one I've found are
http://cibike.org/page7.html
http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/RideListDate.asp
http://www.dssf.org/dssf_html/century.php#01

this is not quite complete as some of the Norcal rides are not included

anyone else have a more complete listing?


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

not complete, but good for club rides in northern calif...

bikecal.com


----------

